# I approached my presbytery if they would test my gifts



## Polanus1561 (Apr 5, 2017)

They know me and my service within the church, I have casually brought up my internal call in the past. I just wrote a letter to an elder and my Pastor to formalise and articulate (as best I could!) my internal call. And requested I be given a chance to test my gifts (most probably in the form of a 'test' sermon). The presbytery will get back to me within this month.

I write this as a means of requesting prayer, any advice, any further questions to advise me better, and I will also update if possible.

It is been 3 years since I felt a call and I feel like it is time to take the first step in having the elders discern the call. The next year is heavy as well as marriage looms.

Thank you PB brethren.

Reactions: Praying 4


----------



## reaganmarsh (Apr 8, 2017)

Prayed for you, John. Keep us updated. 

Grace to you.


----------

